# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Sasha

## russkayalove

How in the world did Sasha become a nickname for Alexander?

----------


## JJ

> How in the world did Sasha become a nickname for Alexander?

 Старая русская уменьшительная форма имени Александр - Алек*сашка* -> Сашка -> Саша.

----------


## russkayalove

I can sound out what you just wrote, but unfortunately, have no clue what it means.  ::

----------


## emka71aln

An old form of a nickname for Aleksander was "Aleksashka", which became "Sashka," and then "Sasha"

----------


## Alexander

> How in the world did Sasha become a nickname for Alexander?

 А вот что говорит словарь русских имен о моем имени: *Александр*
От греческого alexo - защищать и aner - муж, мужчина.  *Производные:* Александрушка, Алексаня, Саня, Санюра, Санюта, Санюха, Санюша, Алексаха, Алексаша, Саша, Сашуха, Сашуля, Сашуня, Сашута, Сашура, Шура, Шуруня, Алекся, Алексюха, Алексюша, Аля, Ася; Лекса (Лёкса), Лексаня, Лексаша.
Вот ни фига себе... 
Правда это уже не словарь говорит, а я   ::

----------


## bad manners

> Originally Posted by russkayalove  How in the world did Sasha become a nickname for Alexander?   А вот что говорит словарь русских имен о моем имени: *Александр*
> От греческого alexo - защищать и aner - муж, мужчина.  *Производные:* Александрушка, Алексаня, Саня, Санюра, Санюта, Санюха, Санюша, Алексаха, Алексаша, Саша, Сашуха, Сашуля, Сашуня, Сашута, Сашура, Шура, Шуруня, Алекся, Алексюха, Алексюша, Аля, Ася; Лекса (Лёкса), Лексаня, Лексаша.
> Вот ни фига себе... 
> Правда это уже не словарь говорит, а я

 Л*я*ксашка  ::

----------

